# FYI- ORTOVOX 3+ avalanche transceiver recall



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Go to the link for more details
RECALL CAMPAIGN 3+ AVALANCHE TRANSCEIVER


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Evidently this recall is not an issue for 3+ beacons sold in North America.


----------

